# Rest time for johnny-o custom rolled



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

I wasn't sure to post here or general cigar since we don't really know if these contain actual Cuban tobacco but I saw a couple past posts in this forum regarding these so I figured why not. I just received a nice sampler of short coronas, mag 46's and cazadores. The cigars themselves are really wet you can feel it in your hand. I've read that these are best when fresh and should b layed down. My q uestion is for those that have smoked johhny o's, how long before these are smokeable. These are stored in my cooler which is usually at 62-65 deg and 63-65% humidity. Thanks


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

It has been my expierence that Johnny O's are best smoked young... They seem to enter a sick period that often takes a while to pass. Drybox em, and enjoy now.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

None! 


Just let them settle a little...


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> It has been my expierence that Johnny O's are best smoked young... They seem to enter a sick period that often takes a while to pass. Drybox em, and enjoy now.


^^This! If you don't get to smoking them within the first 6 weeks they start to go off and will take some time to get back to where they need to be. That being said they aren't as good later than younger. Not that they're bad but they really shine when fresh.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Got to concur with the post above, good for a couple months then they have to go down for a couple yrs..
I never get them with aging in mind..


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> It has been my expierence that Johnny O's are best smoked young... They seem to enter a sick period that often takes a while to pass. Drybox em, and enjoy now.


^^^^^^^The man is a pro. Dry box and smoke em up. All the ones I've had seem to loose their good'n'fresh flavor by putting them down too long.

Any I get now are scheduled for short term incineration. :smoke2:


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

I contacted Johnny~O a couple of times in hopes of getting a sampler.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I've had a bundle of shorts for a few weeks and they are GReAT right now. They were tasty ROTT, but a little troublesome to burn since they were so wet, but as soon as they settled in they were good to go. I plan on smoking these all the time until they're gone, so no need to rest them for later on.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Chris, Johnny and I talked. Getting the #1 sampler which include 3 shorts. Rolled by World Famous though. Guessing he requires something more in order to attain his custom rolled sticks?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

splattttttt said:


> Chris, Johnny and I talked. Getting the #1 sampler which include 3 shorts. Rolled by World Famous though. Guessing he requires something more in order to attain his custom rolled sticks?


They're the same thing Jack! "Custom rolled bundles of my world famous"...

No worries, you're in for some good smokes!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Max_Power said:


> They're the same thing Jack! "Custom rolled bundles of my world famous"...
> 
> No worries, you're in for some good smokes!


:amen: Thanks Chris!


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> I contacted Johnny~O a couple of times in hopes of getting a sampler.


He has them up for sale at OLH almost every week. He had some up yesterday.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

crgcpro said:


> He has them up for sale at OLH almost every week. He had some up yesterday.


Thanks Bart. How I found 'em. Thanks to Max_Power aka Chris. :dance:
I'm thinking of placing these in suspended animation (freezer) till summer, then dry box for when racing season starts. By racing, that's when I'm able to get outdoors more and test out all my stogies ( ;


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Got to concur with the post above, good for a couple months then they have to go down for a couple yrs..
> I never get them with aging in mind..


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If they were the only cigar i smoked i would buy them all the time. I have heard they are great after a couple of years but have never had any stay around that long. I usually buy them in the summer months great at BBQ's. Once people hear they are custom rolled they don't last very long.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> If they were the only cigar i smoked i would buy them all the time. I have heard they are great after a couple of years but have never had any stay around that long. I usually buy them in the summer months great at BBQ's. Once people hear they are custom rolled they don't last very long.


Shoot Tony, that's easy! Put them in a tupperdore, have the wife/girlfriend accidentally push that one further under the bed, put a clothes box in front of it so you don't see it and 'rediscover' it a year later!......lol, that's from experience speaking.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

piperdown said:


> Shoot Tony, that's easy! Put them in a tupperdore, have the wife/girlfriend accidentally push that one further under the bed, put a clothes box in front of it so you don't see it and 'rediscover' it a year later!......lol, that's from experience speaking.


Now that's a great idea!


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

Ok so looks like ill grab a few of each size and drybox em for a few days and see how it goes.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I keep hearing great things about these. One of these days I'm going to have to try them.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Very reasonably priced, and good young.

The "World famous roller" are certainly the better sticks.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

I dryboxed one of each size, the only one smokeable was the cazodores. Started off pretty good smooth flavor, nice tobacco, about half way really picked up into the med-full body more nicotine which I actually like the oomph. Bet with a little more drying time the flavor will even out but so far Im glad I finally went ahead and ordered some of his cigars. Looking forward to trying the other two sizes, and everyones advice was appreciated I def think dryboxing these then smoking them is the way to go.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

Would seven days of dry boxing at 50-55%rh be sufficient? And I'm not an expert on freezing, but I want to save 10 or more for this summer, and was wondering... If I did a really good job at wrapping each of them individually, then freezing them for about four months is like murdering?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

splattttttt said:


> Would seven days of dry boxing at 50-55%rh be sufficient? And I'm not an expert on freezing, but I want to save 10 or more for this summer, and was wondering... If I did a really good job at wrapping each of them individually, then freezing them for about four months is like murdering?


I would not freeze any cigar for that long!
John always gets cigars you could e-mail him a few weeks before you wanted them.
He would set them aside for you or send you new stock.
If you need any help P.M me Jack.
I usually buy his bundles in the summer as well.


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

I accuired a few bundles last year from John to put away but sneaked a smoke of each vitola with 6 days worth of dry boxing. They are very nice smokes for the money. I plan on letting them sit for 24 months and see what I end up with. What I keep on hearing about his sticks is that it's either smoke them fresh within 2 months or let them sit for 2 years. I guess I'll find out.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mata777 said:


> I accuired a few bundles last year from John to put away but sneaked a smoke of each vitola with 6 days worth of dry boxing. They are very nice smokes for the money. I plan on letting them sit for 24 months and see what I end up with. What I keep on hearing about his sticks is that it's either smoke them fresh within 2 months or let them sit for 2 years. I guess I'll find out.


Yes that's the general consensus i hear they are phenomenal after two years!


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

splattttttt said:


> Would seven days of dry boxing at 50-55%rh be sufficient? And I'm not an expert on freezing, but I want to save 10 or more for this summer, and was wondering... If I did a really good job at wrapping each of them individually, then freezing them for about four months is like murdering?
> 
> 
> TonyBrooklyn said:
> ...


Made my mind up on smoking and sharing all 25 of this mixed bundle I have coming.
*Tony*, I will experiment with long term freezing. Only I'm goin to use something else. Perhaps a MOW Ruination.
I/m very familiar with them, and have enough of them to spare.
I too am very curious what happens to these after a two year nap.


----------

